
A list of themes and starters for JAMstack sites - ohadpr
https://jamstackthemes.dev/
======
liorgrossman
Wow, nice collection of themes! I could have really used something like that a
few months ago. I developed a Gatsby site and literally spent an hour
searching for a good-looking theme.

------
seisvelas
I'm a data engineer but my blog is a JAMstack site!

seisvelas.github.io

To host the posts I just use embedded Github Gists and call them with the Gist
API with React. I made this project at work after one of the web devs did a
seminar thing on React Hooks and I wanted to try it out! It's weird how web
dev seems to move so fast, yet the general approach seems very similar to the
jQuery/PHP days (the last time I did any serious web development).

Edit: I like this more than static blog generators because I don't have to
rebuild / publish when I want to post. I just make a new Gist who's filename
starts with 'blog_' and my site will filter for all the blog posts when the
page is loaded!

~~~
smnh
Great idea using Gists to power your blog!

Regarding "rebuild / publish when posting" Some static site generators can
generate sites in a matter of milliseconds. The advantage of using static
sites is having fully SEOed site. Though it might require of having an
additional step of manually triggering the build, or if possible, wiring the
build process to some kind of webhook when the content changes, or in your
case, a Gist is added.

------
duxup
I thought Jamstack was just sort of a collection rules about the state of the
site was tech wise.

Why would there be a JAMstack specific ... theme?

~~~
denar90
Currently, JAMstack well supported by infrastructure. I suppose, why not to
have themes to build sites in minutes? Pick theme -> deploy.

------
buckymoore
Has there ever been a better time to be a web developer!?

Good stuff Ohad and team!

------
KenanYusuf
This is so useful

